# Cylon basestar



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*Cylon Basestar*

I don't know how to do it and I'm not sure if the photo to big, but I do have a photo of thee last cylon basestar I have worked on. This is the 2nd one that I've built.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

When posting go to advanced. then go to manage attachments. Browse, right click, select.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*cyon basestar*

I'll try it out, lean something everyday!
hope it works.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

But why is it green??? :freak:

LOL! :wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

As I had said, I took the photo with slide film and by mistake I turned it in as nomal color film, because of the way the the film chems reaced with the SLIDE FILM, the images chanced in color. I had painted that model in a grayest black color and with the way it was fone, all the colors got cheanged.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*Cylon Basestar*

if I can get it uploaded, this is one of my basestars. it is the 1st one I got 20 years ago and have it haging in my front room.
:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

starlord said:


> if I can get it uploaded, this is one of my basestars. it is the 1st one I got 20 years ago and have it haging in my front room.
> :thumbsup:


Very cool, I have the most recent re-issue with the new detail parts I need to finish. I also took the liberty of tweaking your photo, it was washed out. If you object, I will gladly remove it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found that I could resize the photo but I could not do as you did and as such I saved a copy of yours. Without any software I could not do much else. I have done some others but that are not that grate. Thanks for doing what you did.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that model was sold back in the time of the first BSG show was on the air. I have two more of the same model that I found one at a yard sale, the 2nd one I found in a old (now closed) small shop down in L.A. and they where just like the first one, modeled in gray plastic with no extra parts other than the two haves and the parts that go between the two haves. it only took me about 1 day to glue the part together.
the first photo only shows a bit of the small painting I did of the moded detals that I picked to paint.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten the CYLON BASESTAR that I got from the sale on E-BAY and when my YAMATO is done I'll start on it. No photos yet, that will come later on.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Assuming someone out there probably made one for the second series(yep, I know, I'm totally ignorant about 2nd series kits - guilty as charged  )

Which version was it?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it is the one they showed in the first and REAL BSG show.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got it and it's all ready put together and all I have to do is paint it, and then it can join the rest of my BASESTAR fleet.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

starlord said:


> I got it and it's all ready put together and all I have to do is paint it, and then it can join the rest of my BASESTAR fleet.


Pics please.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it has not been painted yet so I can't take any photos of it yet, after it's painted I'll take some photo of the model then. But it has come a long ways, as the seller is over in England and it came fully put together and now I'll be about to paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Have not painted yet, right now it's on it's display stand withing for the paint and anyone coming in can see it. I's(without paint) the same as the ones I got back in 1979.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Are you going to paint it all black like your Battlestar?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I just took this photo and it shows the model befor I paint it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I goofed wrong photo, here is the ones I wanted to post.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

when I do get to paint it, I'll hve to use the box art to paint it the way it shows on the box are.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to paint it wil the fist one I ever got, I got that one back about 1980 after they came on the market, this looks like this now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not painted yet, I would have to go the hobby shop in Lancaster to get the right paint for it before I can do anything.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey starlord, did you know you didn't have to make a new post for every sentence? You can add all your pics and comments all in one post. Give it a try and it will same you a lot of time! :thumbsup:

Just a little hint that may help you out....

HAL9001-


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is, you wanted pics, here are are one for the model before I can paint it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Hey starlord, did you know you didn't have to make a new post for every sentence? You can add all your pics and comments all in one post. Give it a try and it will same you a lot of time! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just a little hint that may help you out....
> 
> HAL9001-


*Stand down on the Trolling.* 

If you don't like what he - or others - has to say or find it annoying, don't read the posts.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if HAL-9000 was here he'd be able to look at this image of the FIRST basestar I ever made


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Not done any painting yet, go to go down to Lancaster and the hobby shop and get some more paint before I do any more.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

not been down to that Hobby shop as I don't have a car I just can't go down when I want too. but when I do go down (3hr. bus ride) then I can get some paint.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not gone down to Lancaster yet, hope to go down after the 1st, so far I'm making plane on how I can pait it to match the fist one I ever built.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I took that BASESTAR that I got from the guy in England and have taken it and put it on a display stan that came with it it and now it stans behing my Space Cruser Yamato that sits in front of it, I have a photo of it but it anyone wants it the would have to e-mail me asking for it. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet! I always thought the BaseStar was a cool design. Looking forward to see how your next one turns out!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I only have 4 of them 2 of they are hanging and the other two are on the stands that came with them. if I come on in the next 1 to 2 days I'll have photo of the first one I ever built.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some photos for you the are of the first
Basestar I ever built, as as you will see aomr
work with into the paint job, so I hope you wnjoy
them. the first photo is of the model standing on
it's side and you can see some of the paint job
that was done to it. the 2nd photo is of the mode
staring on edge I had put it on it's stand but you
can't see it in the photo, but one more you
will see some of the paint job.
I for got to put the 2nd photo into the right place, will see if I get it ready for Sunday.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I am going to upload a new pic (3rd time today) and if it uploads you will see some of the paint job I did when I got it, about the early 80's. ant I hope you will like it.


----------

